# Tony's artwork - oils,  watercolours,  and colour pencils.



## Hanfonius

I thought I might post some of my artwork,  but already I have come across a big problem - how do I size it correctly?

This painting of a wolf was done in oils,  and is on a 24" canvas.   It has since been framed (and presently packed awaiting our new home).

Without making any excuses,  the above photograph does not do it justice,  but it might give you an idea of how it looks in real life.


----------



## Hanfonius

*Tiger Eyes.*



This oil painting is the best work I have ever done:  it is my legacy.

The canvas is again 24" wide.

The photograph is not terribly good (I took it for insurance purposes).   The original eyes follow you around the room.


----------



## Hanfonius

In Florida,  racoons are common nightime visitors to back gardens.   Feeding them is normally forbidden as they are regarded as a pest.

Don't tell anybody,  but I did feed them.   They are lovely animals.   The cubs are quite friendly once they learn to trust you,  but when they reach their first birthday,  they prefer to avoid humans.   If they are cornered,  they can give you a nasty bite - but that is understandable.


----------



## Meanderer

The eyes have it, Indeed! Tony, you wouldn't happen to be in veterinary ophthalmology, by any chance?


----------



## Hanfonius

Ha!   You are very close,  Jim.   With my animal paintings,  I always start with the eyes and work outwards.   If the eyes don't work,  the painting doesn't work either.


----------



## Cookie

Beautiful animal portraits, Tony. Such wonderful eyes.


----------



## Shalimar

These animal's spirits speak through their eyes. Fabulous!


----------



## Shalimar

Poetry, with a paintbrush!


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful, Tony.  I totally agree about doing the eyes first....then the rest just falls into place.   Thank you for sharing your beautiful art with us.   
I had racoons so brave they would open my sliding door screen and come in the house.  I had to stop keeping my doors open.   After they cut down the pulp wood forest, that surrounded my property, they disappeared.


----------



## Hanfonius

This is a moggy in waxed pencils.

The details may not be visible in this scale, but he has a bumble bee on his nose.


----------



## Hanfonius

This one is in water colours.


----------



## Hanfonius

Back to another oil painting.


----------



## Lara

Yay, great thread! The tiger is my favorite too because the composition and symmetry bleeds off the page and makes fascinating shapes even if it weren't a recognizable subject. I mean, you know it's a tiger but that is secondary to the shapes, textures, and patterns that become such engaging art.

The raccoon and wolf are close seconds. Oh, oh, oh…just saw your parrot! Lovely…love the saturation of beautiful colors and the warm background…adds to the richness. So is moggy your cat? Cute name. The bumble bee gave me a smile.


----------



## Hanfonius

This was a friend I knew in the States.
Water colours,  12" cartridge paper.


----------



## Hanfonius

Back to oils - a 24" canvas landscape.


----------



## Falcon

Nice Tony.  I love the last landscape.  A calm setting.


----------



## Hanfonius

Florida Seascape in oils on 24" canvas.


----------



## AZ Jim

Tony you do some beautiful work my friend.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful!


----------



## Hanfonius

Thank you both,  Jim and Falcon.

It sounds like I am making excuses but the paintings are much better when seen than I can put them up here.

I'm a little niggled that I cannot seem to post a couple of my favourite paintings.   Don't ask me why,  but they simply will not upload...

I shall persevere....


----------



## Lara

Amazing painting…beautiful! Some of your photos may not upload due to the fact that they may be too big. Go to the Forum Support forum and scroll down till you get to "Resizing Photos" or just click on this link https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/15936-Resizing-Photos 

Good luck Hanfonius


----------



## Moonflight

Beautiful work multi-talented Tonio


----------



## Butterfly

Gorgeous!  The wolf is my favorite -- so very alive.  Have you done any dogs? 

I wish I had such talent!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very nice Tony, I really like the raccoon and landscapes, you're very talented!


----------



## Kadee

Beautifull Tony , we are so lucky to have such talented artists as members for all of us to look at and admire your work. 
I have never been involved in Making a quilt but when I go to craft shows I stand and admire the hours of work put into creating them ..


----------



## Hanfonius

You are such nice people,  I've always said that.   
I'll try and post a few more landscapes later this morning.
Thank you.
xxx


----------



## Hanfonius




----------



## SifuPhil

Beautiful work. 

I'm especially fond of the tiger, but then I've always had a special resonance with them.

Thank you!


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful evocative work.


----------



## Linda

Your art is beautiful Tony!  I especially like the landscapes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

The landscapes with the mountains and spruces are beautiful, nice work there!


----------



## Hanfonius

Linda said:


> Your art is beautiful Tony!  I especially like the landscapes.



I thank you kindly,  Linda.

Had we lived a little closer,  I might well have offered you a couple as a gift.   I have far too many to hang,  and presently have about ten upstairs in 'storage'.
...   They will probably end up in a local charity shop.


----------



## Shalimar

Tony, I especially loved the last painting. Something about it reminds me of places I visited in remote areas of northern Vancouver Island when I was young. Beautiful.


----------



## deesierra

Loved them all Tony, thank you for sharing. The wolf is my favorite, the colors are just stunning!! I'm no artist but watercolor has always intrigued me. I am starting a watercolor class tomorrow and if I eventually get even half as talented as you I will be happy!


----------



## Hanfonius

deesierra said:


> Loved them all Tony, thank you for sharing. The wolf is my favorite, the colors are just stunning!! I'm no artist but watercolor has always intrigued me. I am starting a watercolor class tomorrow and if I eventually get even half as talented as you I will be happy!



Good luck with your watercolouring class.
Please remember something....  No artist is every totally happy with the end result.   There are always the 'good' bits and the 'not so good' bits.
There is nothing that is ever perfect.
You just resolve to make it better the next time.

Paint for yourself,  make yourself happy.
When you paint,  you enter a world where there is only yourself.

Nobody is every born with a natural talent.   
The more you paint,  the more talented you become.

Please post a painting when you feel happy with it...

Enjoy...!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Wonderful art, Tony!  You're very talented.


----------



## Karen99

Hi Tony..my first peek at your work.  I love the tiger, the raccoon, the..ok..I loved them all.  Thanks for sharing your talent with us.  Beautiful!


----------



## jujube

Love your work.  I'm so envious of anyone with artistic talent.....I can't even draw flies.


----------



## deesierra

Hanfonius said:


> Good luck with your watercolouring class.
> Please remember something....  No artist is every totally happy with the end result.   There are always the 'good' bits and the 'not so good' bits.
> There is nothing that is ever perfect.
> You just resolve to make it better the next time.
> 
> Paint for yourself,  make yourself happy.
> When you paint,  you enter a world where there is only yourself.
> 
> Nobody is every born with a natural talent.
> The more you paint,  the more talented you become.
> 
> Please post a painting when you feel happy with it...
> 
> Enjoy...!!!



Thank you for the encouraging words Tony! I have painted some using acrylics and enjoy that medium, but it's not nearly as interesting and exciting as the movement and challenge of watercolor. Here's an acrylic of one of my dogs that I did a couple of months ago


----------



## vickyNightowl

Tony,beautiful work,I love the landscapes. Have you heard of Gouache? And have you tried it?


----------

